# computer-adaptive NREMT-B practice



## jb0825 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm looking for realistic computer-adaptive practice exams. Free is nice, pay sites are fine. I simply want a realistic practice run before taking my NR.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

i have not seen many that replicate the NR well and are adaptive but this is a good site. it freezes sometimes, if it does just hit the back button, it will remember your score. good luck.

http://smartmedic.com/quiz/index.asp


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

on second look, the correct answer to that first question is not there. i do not remember that question when i was studying for my emt


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 29, 2009)

jb0825 said:


> I'm looking for realistic computer-adaptive practice exams. Free is nice, pay sites are fine. I simply want a realistic practice run before taking my NR.



Try platinum testing ..  www.emscat.com

Not free but I know the tests well. They are as close as anyone has gotten so far IMO.


----------



## Micro_87 (Sep 29, 2009)

www.emt-national-training.com 39.95 more a month for Basic really helped me out


----------

